# Bellator 179 results: Rory MacDonald submits Paul Daley in Bellator debut



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rory will win the belt then return to the Octagon in three years time. He's one of the few who can beat T-wood as he has a versatile striking game and solid grappling. Maia can pull it off, but T-Woods has really improved his mental game. The way he fought against Stephen Thompson showed how patient he was. He did not play into his game. Tough to do.



> Bellator brought the cage to London, but it was a Canadian who felt right at home.
> 
> Promotional newcomer and prized free-agent acquisition Rory MacDonald showed why he’s long been considered one of the best welterweights in the world, dominating England’s Paul Daley at the SSE Arena.
> 
> ...


----------

